

Ask HN: Why does this gallery make me feel queasy? - chrissyb

I was just looking at this website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.52martinplace.com.au&#x2F;jd&#x2F;www_5040&#x2F;gallery.html#<p>I&#x27;m sure i just experienced motion sickness<p>Is it just me?
======
anigbrowl
Yes.

